# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật của Didau hôm nay sẽ gửi đến bạn khuyến mãi hấp dẫn của các chặn bay.

*Nội địa*

Didau kiểm tra được một số chặng có giá cực kỳ tốt cho khoảng thời gian 05/03 - 11/03

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: 1.450.000 VND  *  06/03 -->  11/03: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03: 1.600.000 VND  *  06/03, 07/03, 09/03:  1.100.000 VND  *  08/03: 950.000 VND  *  10/03: 1.280.000 VND  *  11/03: 1.450.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03, 10/03:  900.000 VND  *  07/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  08/03, 09/03, 11/03: 800.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03, 11/03:  1.100.000 VND  *  06/03, 08/03, 09/03:  900.000 VND  *  07/03: 1.000.000 VND  *  10/03: 800.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  07/03, 11/03: 800.000 VND  *  08/03: 900.000 VND  *  09/03: 1.320.000 VND  *  10/03: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03, 06/03: hết vé  *  07/03, 08/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  09/03: 900.000 VND  *  10/03: 800.000 VND  *  11/03: 1.320.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: 2.100.000 VND  *  06/03: 1.900.000 VND  *  07/03 --> 11/03:  1.700.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03: 2.100.000 VND  *  06/03: 1.900.000 VND  *  07/03, 11/03:  1.500.000 VND  *  08/03 --> 10/03: 1.700.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03, 07/03:  2.300.000 VND  *  08/03 --> 11/03:  2.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03, 08/03 --> 11/03: 2.100.000 VND  *  07/03: 2.300.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03, 09/03, 11/03: 1.450.000 VND  *  06/03 --> 08/03, 10/03: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03, 07/03: 1.450.000 VND  *  08/03: 2.600.000 VND  *  09/03: 1.600.000 VND  *  10/03, 11/03:  1.780.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: 1.600.000 VND  *  06/03, 08/03 --> 11/03: 1.340.000 VND  *  07/03: 1.470.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03 --> 10/03: 1.340.000  *  11/03: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/03: hết vé  *  06/03, 07/03, 09/03, 10/03: 1,350,000 VND  *  08/03: 1,500,000 VND  *  11/03: 1,200,000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/03: 1,650,000 VND *  06/03, 08/03: 1,500,000 VND  *  07/03, 09/03 --> 11/03: 1,350,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 88$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 205$*

Giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

Wow, có thể nói giá vé 88$ đã bao gồm tất cả thuế và các phụ phí cho chặng Tphcm - Singapore là giá cực kỳ hấp dẫn trong thời gian đầu tháng 4 này. Trong các cập nhật của Alehap gần 2 tháng qua, gần như khó mà tìm thấy mức giá này.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Air Asia*

Khuyến mãi “LAST MINUTE DEALS” của Air Asia cho các chuyến bay đến Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok và Jakarta từ Tp.HCM/Hà Nội

Với Air Asia thì các chương trình Last Minute Deals là những chiếc vé giá rẻ cuối cùng mà bạn có thể mua được trong khỏang thời gian đó. Tuy nhiên, số lượng vé thường có hạn, vì vậy có thể khi bạn kiểm tra vé trên website của Air Asia hoặc nhờ Didau kiểm tra hộ thì những vé với mức giá đó đã không còn. Nếu gặp những trường hợp như vậy thì các bạn đừng buồn, mà hãy lên kế hoạch sẵn cho những đợt khuyến mãi tiếp theo nhé!

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 162$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 127$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 139$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 80$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 181$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 164$

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 141$

* Điều khoản:

Thời hạn đặt vé: 27/02 - 11/03/2012Thời gian bay: 20/03 - 12/08/2012.Giá vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay và một số ngày mà hãng quy định.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 05/03 - 11/03/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

